# Some things are just so hard to hear



## sidl02 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

Back for another rant!  So i was talking to a work colleague today and she was telling me about a friend of hers that she'd met up with recently.  She said her friend is successful and has a well paid job, lovely house etc and also has a young child.  She went on to say that her friend is extremely materialistic and is driven by money and success, and then went on to say that her friend told her that she regrets having her child and so does her husband and they wish they hadn't had him.  
I was surprised by my reaction hearing this.  It made me feel so sad for the child but so angry that anyone could carry, give birth too and be blessed with a child and yet feel that way.  It made me so upset I was speechless.  I've never felt angry towards women who've had children or are pregnant.  I'm actually thrilled for them, but hearing this made me realise just how unfair infertility is and how many of us on here would give everything to be fortunate enough to have been able to have children naturally.  I know this isn't an isolated case, it was just so shocking to hear.  

Anyway, thanks for listening.
Andrea x


----------



## netnet (May 18, 2010)

Hi I also often feel this sadness too...

When I see a child that is not being treated right, not being cherished, already large families popping out more and more children like rabbits, each subsequent child being a number not an individual. The world is a cruel and shocking place at times.

I will never understand the way things are, why things happen? Why them? Why not me?

Poor little boy, I hope he has lovely grandparents / aunts / uncles who will envelope him and make sure he feels loved


----------

